

Reddit Gives Remote Employees Until End of Year to Relocate to San Francisco - bdehaaff
http://www.fastcompany.com/3036660/fast-feed/reddit-gives-remote-employees-until-end-of-year-to-relocate-to-san-francisco

======
R2Camsey
I think several people live in a vacuum and forget how 99.9% of companies
would have handled this. Granted forcing people to relocate to San Francisco
will be a cultural and major geographical change but they are getting 3 months
severance if they decide it isn't worth it. I don't know what promises were
made to the NYC employees prior but if living in NYC is seen as a higher value
than taking the leap to the San Fran that should be enough time to find other
employment. It would be a much larger deal if the office was based in a low
cost of living area and asked to move to San Francisco where it is much more
expensive.

------
informatimago
It will be interesting to know what proportion of them did.

